# Mazzer Mini E



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can someone please tell me if £400 is a reasonable price for a good conditioned, lightly used machine?

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where from? .......


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Its from someone local to me its only 5 months old?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Trying to reply but for some reason it keeps asking a mod to approve my posts... but I think £400 is a bit expensive, you can get them new for a few quid more than that. A good price would be in the £250-300 range, £350 would be my absolute limit and only if it was in virtually new condition.

edit: woo, guess this post made it through


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> Trying to reply but for some reason it keeps asking a mod to approve my posts... but I think £400 is a bit expensive, you can get them new for a few quid more than that. A good price would be in the £250-300 range, £350 would be my absolute limit and only if it was in virtually new condition.
> 
> edit: woo, guess this post made it through


Yeah you made it!

Where can I get one of these for £350 ish? Everywhere I look they are £600-700?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jonathan007 said:


> Yeah you made it!
> 
> Where can I get one of these for £350 ish? Everywhere I look they are £600-700?


You know what, I totally missed the E, which adds a big chunk to the price.

Maybe I should re-think my above post to read; The Mazzer Mini (no 'E' ) can be had for much less and is the same grinder without the fancy dosing settings.

For a Mazzer Mini E it is probably a fair price.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depends it you need the e bit , seen super jollys got for £300-350. Not electronic but better grinders, in terms of burr size . Depends if you want a doser or doserless.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

i think i remember a mazzer mini e sold on ebay not that a go for about the £400 mark, though it was mint.


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Depends it you need the e bit , seen super jollys got for £300-350. Not electronic but better grinders, in terms of burr size . Depends if you want a doser or doserless.


I dont realy want the doser option I dont grind enough at any one time.

I'm just looking for an upgrade really.

Regards


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

a family member has one, it grinds slower than my Mignon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jonathan007 said:


> I dont realy want the doser option I dont grind enough at any one time.
> 
> I'm just looking for an upgrade really.
> 
> Regards


You wouldn't need to fill the doser , plenty people single dose with a super jolly


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jonathan where abouts are you I have a lot of grinders that i am aiming to move on, including doserless, for less than he mini e and better grinders....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Jonathan where abouts are you I have a lot of grinders that i am aiming to move on, including doserless, for less than he mini e and better grinders....


If you can take up the offer, wealth of info, good grinders, makes an ok cup of coffee apparently


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I would certainly talk to Coffeechap before going with the mini e. He's hooking me up with a beauty









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Im in the biggest colder sac in the UK, its nice though. Barrow in Furness (Cumbria).

Just for the record Im selling a Preciso on the forum currently.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Booger bit far away to one down and play with some grinders


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Booger bit far away to one down and play with some grinders


Its 45 mins for me to the nearest motorway M6. Has its good points though.

This is my master plan.

Currently I have a Gaggia Classic and I'm looking at getting some variant of the Rocket (Steve at Machina Espresso has offered advice, hes been great).

I have the Baratza Preciso but think I really need to upgrade my grinder. So was looking to sell the BP and maybe get something lined up for when I can contact Steve for the Rocket. Steve has mentioned a package deal but no harm in looking around.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What have you got around the 250-300 mark Dave?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The mini-e is a nightmare to single dose with IMO


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi I'm in Lancaster am sure there are a couple of northerners on here with mazzers , I currently use a k30 so am not much use on that front .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned the clumping issue with the Mini E? People will tell you all sorts, but, think of your coffee machine as an oven and the grinder as the ingredients. The oven is just cooking what you put into it. In other words, a decent esprsso machine coupled with a dubious grinder will still produce a crap cuppa! If you are spending £1000 ish on a coffee machine, how can you justify spending comparative coppers on a grinder?

Take advantage of a second hand reconditioned coffeechap special. Tell him your needs and give him a little time and I am sure he will sort you out!


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

I am currently running a mini e with JG burrs - no significant clumping although I do use a chopstick to ensure good distribution and breaking up any minor clumps. Personally I would thoroughly recommend it although I may be selling mine in the near future to upgrade to a mythos / similar - a totally different price point and beast.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd far rather have my RR55-OD than either version of the Mini-E, not had to stir my grinds at all yet and still not put new burrs in yet. Ask CoffeeChap if he has an RR55-OD or something similar Jonathan, will be far better and most likely a lot less than £400 as well.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

There's one on gumtree currently I can't link to it as my ipad doesn't like gumtree and it freezes. It's under 400 notes though and looks in great nick.


----------

